# Canon 1D X: first frame of burst darker (fast shutter speed)



## JosW (Aug 1, 2014)

In 2013 Tim Rucci wrote at dpreview.com (http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/50776479) about an issue with the Canon 1D X: ,,This past weekend were I was getting a dark frame (either totally black or almost totally black) usually on the first shot of a burst. But it may have also happened in single shot mode too.’’ I have the same experience with my 1D X. Here in the Netherlands, at one of the Canon CPS Repair Centers, they have never heard about this issue.

I can easily reproduce the problem with the dark frame. Set the camera at the highest shutter speed (1/6400 or 1/8000). Wait for about 10 minutes (that’s important). Take a series (burst) of pictures. In many cases the first frame is darker. I presume it has something to do with the curtains of the focal plane shutter. When starting the burst, the first curtain moves with some delay (I presume). With fast shutter speeds that’s more visible, because the gap is very narrow then.
Who has the same experience? 

Jos Wesdijk, The Netherlands


----------



## FEBS (Aug 1, 2014)

not yet seen on my 1Dx. Will keep this issue in mind


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

FEBS said:


> not yet seen on my 1Dx.



Same here.


----------



## JosW (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks. The problem mainly occurs when the camera is not used for a while (10 minutes or longer). In the file data (EXIF) you see no difference in shutter speed or f-number.


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 1, 2014)

So you're saying we can get a 1/16000th shutter speed once every few minutes? =)


----------



## JosW (Aug 1, 2014)

Additional information: The problem occurs with all lenses.


----------



## redhancer (Aug 1, 2014)

I got the same problem with my 5dc. A friend suggested this could either be a problem of the shutter or the mechanics of your mirror. Have you tried taking a test with mirror lock-up?


----------



## JosW (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks. I will try this with mirror lock-up.


----------



## instaimage (Aug 1, 2014)

Regarding the 1DX (I'd guess it's the same for the 5D3 having the issue too...), send it into Canon for inspection... just got mine back from CPS (just yesterday in fact...), shutter assembly had to be replaced.

I had an under-exposure issue on the first frame vs. your darker... shutter was sticking for the first exposure then was fine for subsequent frames. Mine would occur after the camera had "rested" for awhile, as long as I kept using it I had no issue, it was the first burst after not using the camera for a bit. I noticed it happening the first burst of the day, I was shooting a 22 day baseball tournament so I got to see it happen and could recreate it quite easily.

I hadn't seen the issue on any of my three other X's...


----------



## JosW (Aug 1, 2014)

instaimage said:


> Regarding the 1DX (I'd guess it's the same for the 5D3 having the issue too...), send it into Canon for inspection... just got mine back from CPS, shutter assembly had to be replaced.
> 
> I had an under-exposure issue on the first frame vs. your darker... shutter was sticking for the first exposure then was fine for subsequent frames. Mine would occur after the camera had "rested" for awhile, as long as I kept using it I had no issue, it was the first burst after not using the camera for a bit. I noticed it happening the first burst of the day, I was shooting a 22 day baseball tournament so I got to see it happen and could recreate it quite easily.



You describe my problem. Many thanks. Canon has to fix this with a replacement of the shutter assembly.


----------



## instaimage (Aug 2, 2014)

JosW said:


> instaimage said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the 1DX (I'd guess it's the same for the 5D3 having the issue too...), send it into Canon for inspection... just got mine back from CPS, shutter assembly had to be replaced.
> ...



That was the fix they made to mine... Like I mentioned, I hadn't seen the issue on any of my other X's so I knew there was something up... I'd already put double the exposures on each of the other three so I knew when I started seeing it that there was something up with the body... I sent it in with a disc of samples... they were able to replicate it so the shutter assembly was their solution...  Might give them a call at least so see what they say....


----------



## JosW (Aug 7, 2014)

Update: Canon Europe says: 'shutter has to be replaced'. My 1D X is now at TechRepair in The Netherlands for that fix.


----------



## JosW (Aug 20, 2014)

1D X back from TechRepair in The Netherlands. Shutter assembly replaced. Issue solved.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update and that's good to hear that the issue is resolved.


----------

